# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO 500 H.  TERRENO AGRICOLA EN OLMOS

## PERU NORTH

VENDO 500 HECTAREAS TERRENO AGRICOLA EN OLMOS LAMBAYEQUE PERU
REGISTRADO SUNARP/ SANEADO/TERRE AGUA POZO
PRECIO: 1500 DOLARES LA HECTAREA
INFORMES: PERUNORTH2018@GMAIL.COM
WHATSAPP: 51 920038088Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO 10467 HAS - OLMOS TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 100 ha en OLMOS VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA 3298 HAS - OLMOS VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 992 HAS - OLMOS VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA EN OLMOS

----------


## detective

Trato de comunicarme pero me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo .

----------

